# Buying BFG 7900gtx or MSI 8800gt



## UpskirtHayley

Buying BFG 7900gtx or MSI 8800gt. with original box and accessories.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

i mean not 8800 gt but 8800 GTS 512mb msi

this one 








pm me if you have that for sell. or 7900gtx bfg


----------



## oregon

What's with the weird dumb test link? 

And do you ever actually buy stuff? Or just post about it?


----------



## UpskirtHayley

jan 10th 2009

revised:

buy:
- *8800 GT msi 512mb* (big white fan, asian girl)
- *8800 GTS msi 512mb* (black cover, asian girl)
- *7900 GTX bfg* (white blackish flame)

pm me.




heres how the items im buying looks like:







































oregon said:


> What's with the weird dumb test link?
> 
> And do you ever actually buy stuff? Or just post about it?


do not flame in buy/sell topic.. please treat it as ebay, craigslist ect.. if you not interest in what is listed or dont have anything to do with it then please do not speak.

right now im looking at you like this


----------



## Michael

oregon said:


> What's with the weird dumb test link?
> 
> And do you ever actually buy stuff? Or just post about it?



ImageShack.us includes the 'Dumb Test' links, and others, with their image hotlinks. It's an ad, to help them earn more money.

Just a heads up.

-Michael


----------



## oregon

Michael said:


> ImageShack.us includes the 'Dumb Test' links, and others, with their image hotlinks. It's an ad, to help them earn more money.
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> -Michael



Okay, sorry Upskirthayley... I was thinking you might be inserting the links. Thanks for the clarification Michael.


----------



## UpskirtHayley

oregon said:


> Okay, sorry Upskirthayley... I was thinking you might be inserting the links. Thanks for the clarification Michael.



im looking at you like this














buying:
- 8800 GT msi 512mb (big white fan, asian girl)
- 8800 GTS msi 512mb (black cover, asian girl)
- 7900 GTX bfg (white blackish flame)


----------



## oregon

So why do you want those specific cards so much? Isn't performance or price more important than the picture? And will you even look at it?


----------



## UpskirtHayley

oregon said:


> So why do you want those specific cards so much? Isn't performance or price more important than the picture? And will you even look at it?


personal perference now no more unnecessary/criticism questions please.




buy:
- *8800 GT msi 512mb* (big white fan, asian girl)
- *8800 GTS msi 512mb* (black cover, asian girl)
- *7900 GTX bfg* (white blackish flame)


----------



## SRcobra

Don't go with the 7900GTX, you'd be better off going with a more up to date card, im sure some of the 9 series have something you'll like.

-Sach


----------



## Kornowski

UpskirtHayley said:


> right now im looking at you like this



That's hilarious!

Made my day.

Just get any 8800, they're all the same. You could even print off a picture of a much more naked Asian girl and stick it on.


----------



## Mitch?

Kornowski said:


> That's hilarious!
> 
> Made my day.
> 
> Just get any 8800, they're all the same. You could even print off a picture of a much more naked Asian girl and stick it on.



1) I agree with the pic lol.. i like how she didn't use contractions or anything.

2) I was thinking the exact thing! Danny you always steal my goddam comments!

3)  You'd be better off getting a 4850 from ATI, and seriously just getting a small naked japanese girl and putting her on there. or clothed (why you'd want that i have no clue)


----------



## Kornowski

One step ahead!


----------



## UpskirtHayley

still buying these.

buy:
- *8800 GT msi 512mb* (big white fan, asian girl)
- *8800 GTS msi 512mb* (black cover, asian girl)
- *7900 GTX bfg* (white blackish flame)

pm me.




heres how the items im buying looks like:





















pm me.


----------



## Kornowski

I don't think you're going to have much luck. Tried Ebay?


----------

